
10GB Free Secure Cloud Storage - xxlcloudinc
https://xxlcloud.com/en
======
xxlcloudinc
Get 10GB Free Cloud Storage by using Coupon Code "Free2015" when signing up
for a free account at XXL Box.

------
yowza
Another one of those who going to disappear in a year or two.

~~~
herbst
My thoughts. The only reason i need cloud storage are automated backups.
Therefore i need something that just works and will in the future.
Amazon/Google/...

